# Vent Lines



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Does anybody know what size and where I can get vent line hoses from? Im wanting to extend my fuel vent lines up. Thanks


----------



## MUDFORCE750 (Feb 13, 2011)

I bought clear hose from lowes when I ran the snorkels and ran all vent lines up to the top. I think it was 1/4" ID (inner diameter) take a piece with you and compare.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I use 1/4" fuel line....costs a bit more, but its more resistant to heat and doesn't smoosh flat or collapse.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> I use 1/4" fuel line....costs a bit more, but its more resistant to heat and doesn't smoosh flat or collapse.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


What he said , you can get it at any parts store. I just had to change my radiator over flow line yesterday cause it kinked and it would not come out. 

Why didnt you go to canal rd with us this past weekend?


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Home depot, lowes, O'rielys, advanced auto parts. Most of those should have it.


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

